# Hello everyone!



## lessgravity (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello everybody!

I'm Lessgravity, a college senior who's about to graduate in the spring! Scary stuff! Anywho, I've been a cat owner for a while and a animal lover for life. Glad to find these forums, there's a lot of good stuff here (I lurked a while before joining) and some awesome people it seems. 

Here are my kitties:
This is Luna, she's about 4 months old and a new addition to my little family off at college (the SO and his dog Chip).



















This is Merlin and he is my "home kitty", who lives with my parents. He's about 12 or 13 now I think, and I've been with him since he was a kitten. 










I came here mostly for nutrition advice, so I'll save my post for that forum. Essentially though I'm looking to feed raw and doing all the research/getting ready, but this site has been super helpful and I'm really excited about it! I also want to work on training Luna (animal training is a major interest of mine. I work with Chip who is deaf, so that's a challenge!) as well.

Hope to get to know some of you all.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Merlin looks like a little charmer, love his nose.

Luna!!! :luv


----------



## rms3402 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm a college senior about to graduate in the Spring as well! Definitely scary stuff. Your cats are beautiful. 

I've done a TON of research when it comes to raw feeding for dogs. I have a one year old chihuahua, Roxy. We are working our way up to feeding pure raw at the moment. From what I've read, it's the best thing you can do for them. I assume this is the same when it comes to cats too! Good luck, and good luck with the rest of your senior year as well!


----------



## Giants84 (Oct 9, 2011)

Cute kitty =).


----------



## lessgravity (Oct 4, 2011)

rms3402 said:


> I'm a college senior about to graduate in the Spring as well! Definitely scary stuff. Your cats are beautiful.
> 
> I've done a TON of research when it comes to raw feeding for dogs. I have a one year old chihuahua, Roxy. We are working our way up to feeding pure raw at the moment. From what I've read, it's the best thing you can do for them. I assume this is the same when it comes to cats too! Good luck, and good luck with the rest of your senior year as well!


Thanks! I don't know if the SO is up for feeding is dog raw, though that'd be ideal. Not sure we have the freezer space for anything other than a cat though. Although his dog is only about 23 lbs. I'd love to have them both on it.


----------



## anabell31 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm also a college student! (A junior though, I still have a little while) My kitty babies are also split between my apartment here on campus and my parents' house. They're adorable ^^


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

Welcome! I just want to rub with Luna's little ears (love the hair tufts)! Your Merlin looks like one of those gray kitties with plush, bunny-like fur, is he super soft?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Beautiful cat family. Welcome


----------



## Flip (Oct 15, 2011)

Such beautiful pictures and such sweet looking cats! I love luna's collar, it suits her


----------



## ilvny (Oct 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Your cats are adorable!


----------



## lessgravity (Oct 4, 2011)

SomeRandomChick said:


> Welcome! I just want to rub with Luna's little ears (love the hair tufts)! Your Merlin looks like one of those gray kitties with plush, bunny-like fur, is he super soft?


He is very soft! We had his sister with us as well, but she was put down a few years ago due to illness, and she had a much thinner one. He was always "mine" out of the two (though I loved them both of course!).


----------



## gosha (Oct 16, 2011)

Welcome! I had a cat that looks just like your Luna, he was the smartest i ever had


----------

